

That's a Dilly of a Pickle: Diagnosing and Debugging Problems Under Stress  - lrm242
http://www.fitnr.com/archives/2008/09/thats-a-dilly-of-a-pickle.html

======
wheels
The "ownership of bugs" problem is one reason that it's nice to work on OSS
platforms. It's nice to be able to debug down to whatever component you or a
co-worker has decided to blame things on to realized that it really probably
is your code.

Co-workers who publicly and loudly always blame components they didn't write
is one of my pet peeves. (I do it to myself, and usually know I'm wrong. :-) )

